# Guitars for Short People?



## Tremmy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a pretty short guy at 5'5" and I've always had problems with guitars being too big on me. It's more than an aesthetic thing too, most guitars I've played just feel big and bulky. Anyone know of some sub 1k USD options out there? I was thinking musicman (or sterling) and it seems like the few i've played have felt smaller. I know i can't be the only one out there with this issue. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 23, 2011)

Ibanez S series, bodies are nice and small


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 23, 2011)

daisy rock?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2011)

Randy Rhoads was around 5'6" and didn't have too much problems rocking Les Pauls and Vs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Randy Rhoads was around 5'6" and didn't have too much problems rocking Les Pauls and Vs.



Agreed. I'm about 5'7, kinda short, and I really like the bigger bodies. 

Plus, you see Scott Ian with a signature that's actually LARGER then then original specs of the original instrument and Kerry King hauling around those huge-ass V's. 

Aaanyways, back to OP's help:

Why not find a used Parker or ESP Eclipse (or LTD EC), or find a Schecter Solo-6 ?

EDIT: Hopefully nobody shuns me for this... but what about the new(ish) Gibby Melody Makers?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/search/search.jsp?question=Gibson+melody+maker


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 24, 2011)

Guitars look better when they look big on short people, not so much when they look tiny on big people. I love Jackson Rhoads, but they look like toys on my 6'1" 215lb frame.


----------



## Rap Hat (Oct 24, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Guitars look better when they look big on short people, not so much when they look tiny on big people. I love Jackson Rhoads, but they look like toys on my 6'1" 215lb frame.



I dunno about that "big on short people" thing. Look at Mike Mushok and his PRS 7 string. The thing looks waaay too big on him, like the guitar would be as tall as he is standing on edge.

For smaller options I'd second the Ibanez S series - they're not minature, but the thinner outline plus thin body will probably work well. I'm only 5'8" and my S1520 looked a little too small on me.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 24, 2011)

go shortscale? a Charvel 750xl are nice and tidy if you can track one down.

Also you may wanna check out something like a Parker or A Flaxwood,


----------



## yellowv (Oct 24, 2011)

Washburn N4's are small, but probably not in your price range. Nuno is a little dude.


----------



## DraggAmps (Oct 24, 2011)

I would definitely look into the LTD EC guitars. The other guitarist in my band is 5'5'' and he rocked one of them for years. It always looked perfectly sized on him. Conversely, the ESP Eclipse always seemed small on me, and I'm only 5'11''ish, so I really think that body style would be good for you. They're like a much better playing, higher quality control, modernized, much lighter Les Paul. There's always the Ibanez S series, too. They look sort of small, but they're still 25.5 scale.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 24, 2011)

EBMM Silo's are pretty small.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 24, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Washburn N4's are small, but probably not in your price range. Nuno is a little dude.


 
This is, I beleive, the correct answer.

Saving up for an N4 is what I'd do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2011)

Since everyone's talking about the N4's, why not the N2's? They're half of his limit. He could use the extra $$$ to mod an N4. 

Washburn N Series N2 Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

Heck, all you need to do is get a better neck pickup, tuners, and Floyd, since it already has a pretty damn good bridge pickup. 


...Although I've never tried a Bill Lawrence USA pickups, which I'm guessing is the one in the bridge.


----------



## McBrain (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm also 5'5" and I also always felt most guitars looked and felt too large for me. 

First I found out that guitars that have necks with a 24.75" scale, thin profile and a slim nut (1 5/8"'ish) made a huge difference for me. The guitars just feel a lot smaller and much easier to play.

Then I looked around for smaller bodied guitars. I don't agree with the Ibanez S being small - It's just thin, not small. I ended up with a Caparison Horus and that was the first guitar I ever felt was not too big for me (it has a slightly chubby neck profile, but not too bad). You wanna check the used-market for one of those. 

Right now I'm looking into building a Warmoth 7/8 size model. Probably a strat for starters, but later on I want a double humbucker tele of some sort.

Warmoth Guitar Products Inc. | 7/8 Scale S and T style bodies


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 24, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since everyone's talking about the N4's, why not the N2's? They're half of his limit. He could use the extra $$$ to mod an N4.
> 
> Washburn N Series N2 Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
> 
> ...


 
IMHO it's a false economy. By the time you've changed 50% of the guitar and you're left with a made in nowhere in particular body and neck, you STILL don't have as good a guitar as the N4 and the bits you can't are the bits that are letting it down.

The N2 is a great axe for the price, but it's not in the same league as the N4. 

Think RG350 to JEM


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2011)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> IMHO it's a false economy. By the time you've changed 50% of the guitar and you're left with a made in nowhere in particular body and neck, you STILL don't have as good a guitar as the N4 and the bits you can't are teh bits that are letting it down.
> 
> The N2 is a great axe for the price, but it's not in the same league as the N4.
> 
> Think RG350 to JEM





Especially since you can always pick up a used N4 for close to half the cost new.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 24, 2011)

Mysticlamp said:


> daisy rock?


 
... this guy 

I second the Ibanez S series


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 24, 2011)

McBrain said:


> I'm also 5'5" and I also always felt most guitars looked and felt too large for me.
> 
> First I found out that guitars that have necks with a 24.75" scale, thin profile and a slim nut (1 5/8"'ish) made a huge difference for me. The guitars just feel a lot smaller and much easier to play.
> 
> ...



Aren't Warmoth 7/8 guitars basically the same size as a Jackson/Charvel Dinky or a Kramer body but with a 24-3/4" scale?


----------



## McBrain (Oct 24, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Aren't Warmoth 7/8 guitars basically the same size as a Jackson/Charvel Dinky or a Kramer body but with a 24-3/4" scale?



Don't know if they are exactly the same size. However, it's the 24.75" scale and the custom options that drew my attention to the Warmoths.

To the OP: A used Kramer Nightswan or Jackson Fusion would also be a good choice. Both are pretty rare though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 24, 2011)

Also to OP... Thanks for getting "Short People" by Randy Newman stuck in my fucking head...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 24, 2011)

Les Paul. / thread.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 24, 2011)

Parker wooooooooo.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 24, 2011)

SGs are 24.75" and have slim, relatively small bodies. There are a few going for sub-$1k brand new these days, and I'm sure you can find some of the nicer models used in that price range, too.

Faded SG Special, $699
Gibson Faded SG Special Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend








SG Special Satin Ebony, $799
Gibson SG Special Satin Ebony Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend






And, most tempting of all (to me)...

SG Special 60s Tribute, $850
Gibson Limited Run SG Special &#39;60s Tribute Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2011)

Enselmis said:


> Parker wooooooooo.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why not find a used Parker



While I recently acquired a used Parker Fly, and pre-refined to boot, that's fantastic, you guys seem to be forgetting one GLARING aspect 



Tremmy said:


> Anyone know of some sub 1k USD options out there?



I got EXTREMELY lucky in finding my Parker which required me to trade my modded Highway One and cash, but the only ones he'll possibly find for sub-1k, are a Nitefly M/Swamp Ash which most won't consider "true Parkers" since they don't have the carbon fiber body/glass-epoxy fingerboard, and so on. The M's are solid guitars and have the same aesthetics and such as regular Parkers, but even those go for about $1K, so to find under that is gonna be tricky.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 24, 2011)

Steinberger?


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Steinberger?



If you're referring to a Spirit, then that is a solid idea as well since the body's are slightly smaller than normal guitars. If you're referring to a legitimate Steinberger with a graphite neck and such, see my previous argument for Parkers. I got ridiculously lucky that one popped up in GC's used section for that price (sub-1K) but it does have it's finish flaws and it's a GR4R which is less desirable than most.

Hate to play bad guy for those two brands, but I own one of each (that were HUGE wildcards) so I figure it's only slightly fair to warn people not to get their hopes up.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 24, 2011)

Get an RR5 or RR24(M)


----------



## Tremmy (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow an N4 hadn't even crossed my mind. At the moment I'm at a place where the idea of saving up for a higher end guitar is definitely growing on me. I'll certainly keep that one in mind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2011)

Tremmy said:


> Wow an N4 hadn't even crossed my mind. At the moment I'm at a place where the idea of saving up for a higher end guitar is definitely growing on me. I'll certainly keep that one in mind.



Here are some N4s pretty close, if not well within, your budget. 

Washburn N4 Nuno Bettencourt Signature 1992 Electric Guitar | eBay
1994 Washburn N4 electric guitar | eBay
Washburn N4 USA Vintage | eBay
Washburn N4 Nuno Bettencourt Signature Model Padauk | eBay


----------



## Tremmy (Oct 24, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Here are some N4s pretty close, if not well within, your budget.
> 
> Washburn N4 Nuno Bettencourt Signature 1992 Electric Guitar | eBay
> 1994 Washburn N4 electric guitar | eBay
> ...



Thanks! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## DraggAmps (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess I don't see how the N4 is such a small guitar? How is it any different than the size of any average superstrat?


----------



## Origin (Oct 24, 2011)

jeremyb said:


> Ibanez S series, bodies are nice and small



Second this, dudes from Unearth are all the evidence anyone needs, goddamn they're short.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 24, 2011)

Just don"t get an explorer. ^^
RR shapes are nice for small people.


----------



## Yaris (Oct 25, 2011)

Ibanez RG? Or pretty much any superstrat for that matter?


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Oct 25, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Get an RR5 or RR24(M)




This is what i'd suggest. I'm about 5'8" and my old rhoads style guitar looked perfect on me. As someone mentioned randy rhoads himself wasn't a big dude. Alexi Laiho plays a V and he's pretty small as well.


----------



## teqnick (Oct 25, 2011)

Ibanez S, Parkers, JP6's (non bfr), Caparison Horus, and ESP M series.

I'm 5'5" as well


----------



## chipsta21 (Oct 26, 2011)

ibanez rg and s are great although the 7s feel big tho

im 5'7" btw


----------



## zack6 (Oct 26, 2011)

whooa 5'5" just like me 
i have rhoads and it looked well on tiny guy i think


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you were one the right track looking at Musicman's. The Luke is probably the smallest full-scale guitar I have ever played. 

Steve is about 5'8" according to Google, and it looks pretty damn small on him.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 26, 2011)

Schecter S-1's are small and comfy.


----------

